# Anyone have experience w/Belgian Tervurens?



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm just wondering how a Belgian Tervuren might compare to a medium-drive GSD. There's a Belgian Tervuren that I admire in the "tricks and techniques" class that I'm currently taking with Asher. Do you think someone with a medium-drive GSD could meet the needs of a Terv? I'm not planning on getting one (my next dog, fingers crossed, will be a GSD). It just looks like a fantastic dog, and I'm curious if they are as intense/highly driven as the Malinois.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A trainer at the club we take classes at has terms.They are friendly with dogs and people but are high energy and seem to want something to do pretty much constantly.Sweet dogs but very restless.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Tervs, mals, laekenois, and groenendaels are all 100% the same dog in terms of genetics. You can get a mal from a laek's litter and such, if I'm not mistaken.

Don't have much experience with them, but thought I'd point that out. I forget exactly, but four different Belgian areas were wanting to breed what they each thought should be the standard for the nation's shepherd dog, and the only real differences were what each had their working lines to be more geared to one activity and/or personality trait rather than another was.


I'm still torn deciding if I want a gsd or a groenendael...but I won't decide for a couple years most likely, so no rush here.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I have tervuren. Mine are genetically long-coat malinois. The Canadian Kennel club recognizes all four Belgian varieties as the same breed, with different variety. So a malinois mother could have both tervuren and malinois offspring in Canada. Not so under the AKC.

So as far as energy, drive, etc. same as malinois and there is variety within the breed. I am not a fan of the show line tervuren. Lots of issues with nerves and health problems include eye issues and seizures. And I just don't like the huge coat they breed for, almost like a collie.

All personal preference, though. I do know a few show line breeders that produce really nice dogs for SAR.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The Tervs I have met were all AKC showlines. At best I would call them medium drive, most likely lower. They were all beautiful dogs with great temperaments I would recommend to any family home.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Interesting, it sounds like there are work lines and show lines just as there are with GSDs. Thanks everyone for sharing! I love the malinois also. I briefly looked into them before I got Asher. It only took me about 15 minutes of research, however, to realize they probably have to much drive for me in my current situation.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If you're worried about the mals pass on the turvs.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

sebrench said:


> I'm just wondering how a Belgian Tervuren might compare to a medium-drive GSD. There's a Belgian Tervuren that I admire in the "tricks and techniques" class that I'm currently taking with Asher. Do you think someone with a medium-drive GSD could meet the needs of a Terv? I'm not planning on getting one (my next dog, fingers crossed, will be a GSD). It just looks like a fantastic dog, and I'm curious if they are as intense/highly driven as the Malinois.


Is it Jeanine's dog at NDTC? Young Terv? He does agility. Very nice breeding - from lines from a breeder in Cali that did IPO for a bit, AKC agility/utility and obedience.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Smithie86 said:


> Is it Jeanine's dog at NDTC? Young Terv? He does agility. Very nice breeding - from lines from a breeder in Cali that did IPO for a bit, AKC agility/utility and obedience.


I don't think it's the same dog, but it could be as I've actually never asked the owner's name (isn't that awful!). We're closer to Chattanooga than Nashville. This dog is a service dog, according to the owner. They are taking the class to give the dog something fun to do for a change. There was another really nice Terv that I only saw once, about a year ago. They did an agility demonstration, and the dog was also a therapy dog.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Denise Fenzi used to breed working line tervueren, one or two of her dogs is now used for breeding by another breeder who is primarily focusing, it seems, on smaller dogs for agility. Their site has some good information on the working line tervuren (again, same as malinios aside from the coat length). 

Haute Volée Belgian Tervuren | About Working Line Tervuren


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I know Denise from Menlo Park. She did IPO on one of her dogs, Justin. We used to take her tracking.

Very nice lines - the ones I was referring to.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Not a terv but a genetic match: I have a really wonderful mali who I rescued. There is a great rescue organization for malis called ABMR. They have lots of lower drive malinois (not low, but lower -- they still aren't couch potatoes by any stretch). Mine was really easy to train and although he still needs a couple hours a day of exercise/stimulation at age 10, he settles well in the house, has a super solid temperament, gets along fine with other animals and people of all ages. Anyone can care for him when I am out of town and I haven't found a situation where he wasn't trustworthy. He's even an unofficial therapy dog on my campus. 

That said, when I adopted him I had 20 years experience fostering, adopting and rehabbing gsds with issues so he seemed easy to me!  I also put a ton of time into training him to be a great companion dog. I will most likely rescue another mal when the time comes. Great dogs!


----------

